# Sexing Bolivian Rams



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

So I inherited 4 Bolivian rams from my local petstore ( I went in to get a water test, someone had dropped the off, the owner knows me and gave them to me) I don't know how to sex them, they all look the same to me, they don't fight, they kind of hang out in a group away from the krib family... Someone let me know how I can sex them so i know if I have a potential pair...


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I believe, the males will have the second or third spike on the dorsal fin will be longer. Plus the ends of the dorsal and tail will be more pointed or longer.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I read something about a bump on the bottom, if anyone has a known a male and female with pics distinguishing the two apart.


----------

